# Southwest Creamed Corn Casserole



## Pinon (May 23, 2006)

Southwest Creamed Corn Casserole

2 cans Creamed Corn
1 beaten egg
1 cup Minute Rice, uncooked
1 small can chopped Green Chilie, do not drain (or 1/4 cup fresh green chilie)
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all of the above in a small bowl, then pour into a greased casserole dish and cover with foil or lid. Bake at 350 degrees for 25 minutes or until rice is cooked.


----------



## Constance (May 23, 2006)

That looks really good for a change, Pinon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## texasgirl (May 23, 2006)

That DOES look good. I make one with mexican cornbread, sour cream , kernel corn and creamed korn. This one looks like it would have more flavor to it. Thanks!!


----------



## Shaheen (May 23, 2006)

What is Minute Rice? I'm not too sure if I'll ge it here. Can I use the rice I normally use? I love anything with corn and I am really looking forward to trying this!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 23, 2006)

Minute Rice is a brand of instant rice. You don't have to cook it as long as you would regular types of rice. I'm not sure, but, you would probably need to cook it longer or, cook the rice a little before adding it to the rest of the ingredients. Maybe, someone else can answer that one better than me.


----------



## Pinon (May 25, 2006)

If you try it with regular rice I think I would add some extra liquid to help compensate for the extra cooking time and avoid drying it out.  

I make this frequently for potlucks and such and it is always a big hit, it's always one of the first dishes gone. I hope anyone who tries it, enjoys it.

Texasgirl, is your recipe posted somewhere? I'd sure like to try it.


----------

